# Bünde und Umgebung



## conway (28. Dezember 2009)

Hi Leute
Ich such Leute die aus Bünde und Umbegebng kommen. Da ich noch nicht sehr lange MTB fahre, kenn ich noch nicht sehr gute Strecken. Könnte mir da jemand evt. weiterhelfen oder hätte lust mitzufahren??

mfg Jan


----------



## Skytec (1. Januar 2010)

Hey Jan du auch hir ^^ ich such auch was, solangsam Schläft unse umgebung mit Biken ja völlig ein ,WAS DENN LOS ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (1. Januar 2010)

es is Winter und es scheint ja viele "schönwetter-biker" hier zugeben bzw. viele "schönwetter-chatter" zugeben bei uns inner Gegend 
ne quatsch, also ich bin auch aus der näheren Umgebung, genauso wie Malte und Maurice und so manch andere  
ich hatte ja schon angeboten, bei besserem Wetter mal ein paar Trails zuzeigen .. warume rst bei besserem wegen dem Schlüsselbeinbruch und dem Risiko ...


Frohe Fahrt und meldet euch Leute


----------



## conway (2. Januar 2010)

im schnee zu fahren is macht übelst spaß^^, blöd nur das es nach einer zeit auch übelst anstrengend wird. hätt jemand bock int den nächsten tagen an der karle warte zu fahren??

LG jan


----------



## JENSeits (2. Januar 2010)

also ich bin grade von meiner "Tour" wiedergekommen und kann dir nur recht geben, derbst anstrengend gegen 15cm Schnee hier in den Feldwegen anzutreten. Ich denke der Wald ist für mich noch ne Runde zuglatt und zu gefährlich, zudem herrscht ja fast ein "Waldverbot" wegen den gefrorenen Ästen ... 

aber auf der Straße wäre ich wohl dabei, sonst komm ich zum labern hoch


----------



## poekelz (4. Januar 2010)

conway schrieb:


> im schnee zu fahren is macht übelst spaß^^, blöd nur das es nach einer zeit auch übelst anstrengend wird. hätt jemand bock int den nächsten tagen an der karle warte zu fahren??
> LG jan



Ist im Augenblick sowohl im Wiehen als auch im Reesberg grenzwertig zu fahren, letzte Woche (am 29.12.) waren auf den abgeschatteten Bereichen viele Eisplatten die jetzt unterm Schnee versteckt liegen. 

Bergauf mangelt es bei der momentanen Schneehöhe an Traktion und bergab ist man ruckzuck weg vorm Fenster, wenn man auf eine Eisplatte kommt oder zufällig eine Rodelbahn erwischt - vom Verletzungsrisiko mal ganz zu schweigen.

Ich hab mich momentan mehr aufs Rodeln verlegt und warte bis die Hauptwege plattgetrampelt sind. Genau die Richtige Zeit, den Federelementen ihre Inspektion zu gönnen!

Frank

BTW: Falls du Strecken suchst, schau mal www.reesbergbiker.de unter Touren.


----------



## hw_univega (4. Januar 2010)

Also falls sich ein paar Leute zum Fahren zusammenfinden würden, wäre ich auch und gerade bei Schnee sehr gerne dabei Man müsste ja nicht die gefährlichsten Strecken fahren, aber ein bißchen was wird schon gehen (und wenn es nur Straße ist, hauptsache aufs Rad  )


----------



## JENSeits (4. Januar 2010)

so sehe ich das im Moment auch, aber dann keine Hauptstraße, hab die Nase voll 

macht ihr mal nen Termin aus und ich sag dann wies bei mir aussieht


----------



## Jimmy (5. Januar 2010)

Ganz ehrlich: es macht super Spaß und geht echt gut. Nicht zu viel Luftdruck und ab gehts. Die breiten Wege sind super festgetrampelt und sehr gut zu fahren, Trails gehen zumindest bergab auch gut! Hier nen video von Samstag:
http://www.youtube.com/user/dhjimmy1#p/a/u/0/NvsgkUAFQnQ


----------



## chucki_bo (5. Januar 2010)

Jimmy schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich: es macht super Spaß und geht echt gut. Nicht zu viel Luftdruck und ab gehts. Die breiten Wege sind super festgetrampelt und sehr gut zu fahren, Trails gehen zumindest bergab auch gut! Hier nen video von Samstag:
> http://www.youtube.com/user/dhjimmy1#p/a/u/0/NvsgkUAFQnQ



Wo war denn das?

Ich denke, dass es zum Wochenende tatsächlich langsam gehen sollte, falls die Rodler nicht alle Wege in Beschlag haben....

Schneefahrten sind tatsächlich (ab und an) recht witzig, wenn es nicht wochenlang ist... 

Trotzdem, Obacht auf die Eisplatten.... jedenfalls hier im Wiehen ...

Snow dome OWL ...


----------



## JENSeits (5. Januar 2010)

Sieht gut aus 

@univega & all:    Wie wärs wenn wir uns Morgen aufm Kahle Wart Parkplatz treffen? Da wird zwar einiges lossein, aber was solls. Von da gibts ne schöne Straßenrunde, die bei dem Wetter auch Spaß machen dürfte. Von daaus den Fahrradweg auffer Südeite nehmen in Richtung B239 und die rüber, dann durch LK und da ein wenig Spaß haben in den zugeschneiten Nebenstraßen oder so ... da könnte man auch was warmes essen. Ist zwar keine große Runde aber man kann ja zwischendurch Abstecher machen und man hätte wegen der "Leichtigkeit" der Strecke genug Zeit, danach in LK auch, um ein kleines Pläuschchen zuhalten 

Was meint ihr?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## malte 21 (5. Januar 2010)

auf jeden xD ich stelle mich gern bereit und auch sonnst für touren  alles was im wiehen ab geht 


Mfg Malte


----------



## hw_univega (5. Januar 2010)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Sieht gut aus
> 
> @univega & all:    Wie wärs wenn wir uns Morgen aufm Kahle Wart Parkplatz treffen? Da wird zwar einiges lossein, aber was solls. Von da gibts ne schöne Straßenrunde, die bei dem Wetter auch Spaß machen dürfte. Von daaus den Fahrradweg auffer Südeite nehmen in Richtung B239 und die rüber, dann durch LK und da ein wenig Spaß haben in den zugeschneiten Nebenstraßen oder so ... da könnte man auch was warmes essen. Ist zwar keine große Runde aber man kann ja zwischendurch Abstecher machen und man hätte wegen der "Leichtigkeit" der Strecke genug Zeit, danach in LK auch, um ein kleines Pläuschchen zuhalten
> 
> Was meint ihr?




Klingt klasse! Leider kann ich ausgerechnet morgen nicht, aber vielleicht ließe sich so etwas auch am WE angehen.


----------



## JENSeits (5. Januar 2010)

mhm am WE ... ja wäre auch ne Maßnahme .. sonst wäre ich auch für alle Tage bisauf Donnerstag und Sonntag ab 15:00 zuhaben


----------



## malte 21 (5. Januar 2010)

könnten ja morgen und am we xD muss morgennoch trainiren und allein is's blöd!


----------



## hw_univega (5. Januar 2010)

JENSeits schrieb:


> mhm am WE ... ja wäre auch ne Maßnahme .. sonst wäre ich auch für alle Tage bis auf Donnerstag und Sonntag ab 15:00 zuhaben



Also Samstag wäre auch für mich perfekt. Freitag habe ich leider zu lange Schule. Mit Malte wären wir dann schonmal drei.


----------



## Jimmy (5. Januar 2010)

Ist auf dem Kamm zwischen Bergkirchen und lutternscher Egge und zur Krausen Buche runter. Gutes Training ist es aber allemal, ich glaube ich war ca 1:45 unterwegs für das relativ kurze Stück, die Auffahrt von der Krausen Buche hoch zum Wilden Schmied hat bei dem Wetter gut Körner gezogen. 
 Geht morgen in den Wald und habt Spaß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## conway (5. Januar 2010)

Also, ist morgen jetzt was auf der Karle Wart?? Wenn nicht wäre ich auch am We dabei!!

LG Jan


----------



## JENSeits (5. Januar 2010)

von mir aus kanns Morgen und am Samstag losgehen ...  ich werde glecih ncoh nen Kumpel fragen ob er auch noch Lust hat ..


----------



## conway (5. Januar 2010)

Ok ich bin dann morgen so gegen 15 Uhr an der Karle Wart

LG Jan


----------



## malte 21 (5. Januar 2010)

ist es Marice? mit welchen sol ich kommen ?xD dirt oda XC  ( hab big betty drauf)^^

wie lang fahren wir so ungefähr ?


----------



## chucki_bo (6. Januar 2010)

Jimmy schrieb:


> Ist auf dem Kamm zwischen Bergkirchen und lutternscher Egge und zur Krausen Buche runter. Gutes Training ist es aber allemal, ich glaube ich war ca 1:45 unterwegs für das relativ kurze Stück, die Auffahrt von der Krausen Buche hoch zum Wilden Schmied hat bei dem Wetter gut Körner gezogen.
> Geht morgen in den Wald und habt Spaß



Ach so... die Strecke kenne ich recht gut. Allerdings aus den Sommermonaten... Für die "Anreise" per MTB ist das im Winter zu weit - von hier aus locker 25 KM (+) ein Weg (nur Wiehenkamm).... und per Auto ist das im zu viel Aufwand für die paar KM....

Ist aber ein ziemlich netter Single , da schmal und tlw. seitl. ausgesetzt... 

Weiter machen !!


----------



## JENSeits (6. Januar 2010)

da muss ich auch ma hin  bist du nachher auch dabei chucky? würd mich freun, frieden wegen dem ns schließen


----------



## _fresh_lemon_ (6. Januar 2010)

also bis gleich ;D


----------



## chucki_bo (6. Januar 2010)

JENSeits schrieb:


> da muss ich auch ma hin  bist du nachher auch dabei chucky? würd mich freun, frieden wegen dem ns schließen



Nein, leider nicht dabei....

Frieden schliessen brauchen wir nicht, da wir ja gar keinen Krieg hatten... Ist ja auch lange her, der besagte Thread. Schwamm drüber und auf die neue Saison konzentriert.... 

... übrigens, um zum Single von Jimmy zu kommen, musst du nur den Kamm immer Richtung Kaiser Wilhelm fahren... irgendwann kommt dann die besagte Kneipe "zum wilden Schmied" , danach wird der Berg seitlich steiler und der Kamm schmaler (es gibt dann da den Kamm und nen parallelen Single). Sehr geile Location!

Im Sommer bin ich von hier (also ca. Horst Höhe) zum Kaiser und wieder zurück gefahren. 65 KM mit deutlich mehr als 1200 HM!.... Das ist was für schöne Frühlings- / Sommertage mir moderaten Temperaturen...

Da fällt mir ein, wäre doch nen Thema fürn Thread : *Die besten Touren in der Gegend*. Die darf man auch posten ohne Angst vor "Veröffentlichungen" ...

stay tuned!


----------



## poekelz (6. Januar 2010)

Der "Wilde Schmied" - die Kneipe, wo es die leckeren Käsebrote gab, gelle chucki  - ist ja vor kurzem abgebrannt...nurmalsoamrandeanmerk.

Also ich bin heute morgen mit dem Rad (MTB-Stadtrad mit Wintermarathons) zur Arbeit und ich sage euch, es war richtig sch.....! Die freie Straße wegen der Schneeberge am Rand zu eng für Autos und Rad, die Bürgersteige nur lieblos gekehrt, die Einmündungen voller losem Schnee (wie Pudersand) und die verschneite Steigung hoch zur Firma hab ich mit viel Fahrtechnik gerade mal zur hälfte geschafft, danach war die Traktion zu Ende. Bin mal gespannt wie gleich der Rückweg läuft...

Grüsse
Frank - der auch gern am WE fahren würde, aber dem Braten noch nicht recht traut.


----------



## malte 21 (6. Januar 2010)

die Strecke bin ich in 3 Stunden gefahren^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## exto (7. Januar 2010)

Jimmy schrieb:


> ...die Auffahrt von der Krausen Buche hoch zum Wilden Schmied hat bei dem Wetter gut Körner gezogen.



Da bist du bei dem Wetter hoch *gefahren*?   RESPEKT 

Ich fahr jetzt erst mal vier Wochen nach Laos und Thailand (u.a. zum Biken), dann sollte der Schnee weg sein und wir sollten es mal endlich schaffen, n bisschen zusammen im Wiehen zu rocken. Muss ja schließlich meinen neuen Britt-Bomber noch richtig einweihen...


----------



## Jimmy (7. Januar 2010)

jau  
Waren so viele anfeuernde Schlittenfahrer und Wanderer da, da konnte ich mir keine Blösse geben ;-)

Schönen Urlaub! 

Der Kamm ist übrigens nicht der am Wilden Schmied, sondern zw. BK und Lutternscher Egge.


----------



## hw_univega (7. Januar 2010)

Seid ihr Mittwoch gefahren? Wenn ja, wie war's?

Davon unabhängig: Sollen wir Samstag etwas in Angriff nehmen?


----------



## JENSeits (7. Januar 2010)

Ja waren wir, also ich für meinen Teil brauche nicht in den Wald fahren ... weiß nicht genau wie das die Anderen sehen ?! 

Samstag sollte man vom Wetter abhängig machen, aber ich fänds gut, wenn man sich um 11 bei Uwe in Lübbecke trifft. Das ist der Radladen unten beim Tom Tom Inn inner Stadt. Da kann ich auch hinführen, falls notwendig


----------



## hw_univega (8. Januar 2010)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Ja waren wir, also ich für meinen Teil brauche nicht in den Wald fahren ... weiß nicht genau wie das die Anderen sehen ?!



Geht mir ähnlich.



JENSeits schrieb:


> Samstag sollte man vom Wetter abhängig machen, aber ich fänds gut, wenn man sich um 11 bei Uwe in Lübbecke trifft. Das ist der Radladen unten beim Tom Tom Inn inner Stadt. Da kann ich auch hinführen, falls notwendig



Ich denke, dass ich das wohl finden würde.


----------



## malte 21 (8. Januar 2010)

naja wenn ihr beim vereinstraining mit macht is mir das schnuppe sonnst kann ich net oda wenns gut klappt würde es grade so gehen
^^


----------



## Sgt.Green (8. Januar 2010)

Hi, melde mich auch mal wieder.

Ich war gestern und heute ne Runde im Wiehengebirge, nähe Kahle Wart, unterwegs. Teilweise war bergrauf nichts mehr zu machen, da die Traktion fehlte. 
Aber erstaunlicherweise waren viele Wege mit schön festen Auto- und Traktorspuren versehen Da gings dann auch bergauf.

Samstag ist bei mir immer schlecht. Aber ich hätte inner Woche wohl nun auch mal Lust ne´ Runde mitzufahren. 

Mfg
Sgt.Green


----------



## hw_univega (8. Januar 2010)

malte 21 schrieb:


> naja wenn ihr beim vereinstraining mit macht is mir das schnuppe sonnst kann ich net oda wenns gut klappt würde es grade so gehen
> ^^



Wie Vereinstraining?


----------



## JENSeits (8. Januar 2010)

Ja, das am Samstag (falls da von Uwe los) ist ab 11 UHr Vereintraining vom RCL 04 ... allerdings denke ich wirds eher entspannter, sonst einfach bei mir anschließen .. das dürfte kein Training sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hw_univega (8. Januar 2010)

Geht klar Ich suche dann mal einen Lapierre-Fahrer


----------



## JENSeits (8. Januar 2010)

ja freilich  sonst sag Bescheid, ich habe auch kein Problem damit dir entgegen zukommen oder so oder dich sonst wo abzuholen


----------



## hw_univega (8. Januar 2010)

JENSeits schrieb:


> ja freilich  sonst sag Bescheid, ich habe auch kein Problem damit dir entgegen zukommen oder so oder dich sonst wo abzuholen


 
Ich komme von Rödinghausen aus, da wäre das etwas schwierig


----------



## JENSeits (8. Januar 2010)

hw_univega schrieb:


> Ich komme von Rödinghausen aus, da wäre das etwas schwierig



och warum, wenn du die b65 fährst, dann würde ich wohl in blasheim anner kreuzung warten ... dann können wa ja gemütlich nach lk fahren  uns treibt ja keiner, müssen wa halt früh los


----------



## hw_univega (8. Januar 2010)

Okay, können wir gerne machen Wieviel Uhr wollen wir uns treffen?


----------



## JENSeits (8. Januar 2010)

ich schlage vor wir treffen uns einfach um 10:15 auf dem ersten Parkplatz, wenn du die Kahle-Wart-Straße runterfährst, dann aufm ersten Parkplatz links vor den ersten Wohnhäusern. Da is ja son kleienr Parkplatz und da um 10:15 ist glaube ich ne gute Zeit 

Wer will sonst noch kommen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hw_univega (8. Januar 2010)

JENSeits schrieb:


> ich schlage vor wir treffen uns einfach um 10:15 auf dem ersten Parkplatz, wenn du die Kahle-Wart-Straße runterfährst, dann aufm ersten Parkplatz links vor den ersten Wohnhäusern. Da is ja son kleienr Parkplatz und da um 10:15 ist glaube ich ne gute Zeit


 
Werde ich schon irgendwie finden.  Freue mich schon, bis morgen!


----------



## JENSeits (8. Januar 2010)

evtl sperren die mrogen alle wege druchn wald sprich übern berg
in oldendrof stehen schon überall absperrungen aufm bürgersteig 

vorsicht ist glaube ich angebracht, past auf euch auf


----------



## hw_univega (8. Januar 2010)

Dann fahre ich wohl besser über Holzhausen und dann von Blasheim zum Parkplatz hoch. Sonst stehe ich in Oberbauerschaft und komme nicht über den Berg


----------



## _fresh_lemon_ (9. Januar 2010)

beim nächsten mal macht ihr beide das über die PV oder über ICQ   
;-)  ;-)


----------



## JENSeits (9. Januar 2010)

jajaaa aber so hätte jeder sich da auf der Strecke mit einhaken können


----------



## hw_univega (9. Januar 2010)

Haben wir uns eigentlich verpasst oder warst du nicht unterwegs?


----------



## _fresh_lemon_ (9. Januar 2010)

@ jens   =P


----------



## chucki_bo (16. Januar 2010)

War mal jemand in der Zwischenzeit mit dem MTB im Wiehengebirge unterwegs?? Falls ja, wie sind denn aktuell die Streckenverhältnisse?? Gemeint sind in erster Linie mal die Hauptwege (Kammweg oder seitliche Forstwege).

Ich habe so die leise Hoffnung, dass der Schnee auf diesen Wegen vom Fußvolk ein wenig "platt" getrampelt wurde / wird, damit es einigermaßen fahrbar ist.

Later


----------



## _fresh_lemon_ (16. Januar 2010)

@ chucki

wir waren grade heute morgen unterwegs,
also es ging eigentlich ganz gut 

auf den "Autobahnen" war der Schnee oft platt getrampelt, und da es ja auch etwas getaut hat, auch oft ein bisschen "eisig"
(manchmal liegen auch ein paar Bäume/Äste und sowas und den Trails- aber da kommt man ja drüber  )

aber auf vielen Trails kam ich mit meinen 2.25ern nicht so richtig gut voran =( ;D


----------



## chucki_bo (16. Januar 2010)

hmm -- ich habs geahnt. Zum reinen "Körper durchlüften" gehts also... mal sehen, ob ich morgen mal rausfahre oder ob ich (mal wieder) Alternativsport mache.... 

Jedenfalls wirds der km-mäßig schlechteste Januar seit JAHREN. Selbst wenn ich raus komme, wirds ja eh ne recht kurze Runde. SCHNEEPEST!

Danke für den Statusbericht !! 

.. ach so : hier is es 1°C - es taut!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## poekelz (17. Januar 2010)

Na dann wünsche ich dir mal viel Spaß bei dem Wetter, hier unten regnet´s auf den Schnee, das dürfte im Wald eine prima Vereisungslage ergeben.

Ich mach´ nix!

Grüsse
Frank


----------



## chucki_bo (17. Januar 2010)

Alternativsport - Ich mach auch nix....


----------



## _fresh_lemon_ (17. Januar 2010)

.....jaaaa mal wieder ein Tag um's Ergometer zu quälen


----------



## conway (20. Januar 2010)

So mein Bike ist wieder heil!!
War jemand in der zwischen Zeit im Wald? Wenn ja wie ist denn so??

LG Jan


----------



## JENSeits (20. Januar 2010)

Keine Ahnung 

Morgen sind 3 MTB'ler unterwegs zum Kahle-Wart-Parkplatz:

1x von Alswede über Blasheim
1x von Blasheim
1x von Dünnerholz

Treffpunkt ist nicht nur für uns dreie da. 18°° zum labern. Kommt doch auch 



LG Jens


----------



## hw_univega (20. Januar 2010)

Ist es um 18 Uhr nicht ein bißchen arg finster?


----------



## ash64 (20. Januar 2010)

zum labern ist es nicht zu finster


----------



## hw_univega (20. Januar 2010)

Ok Vielleicht komme ich auch vorbeigeradelt. Mal schauen.


----------



## JENSeits (20. Januar 2010)

jops, und außerdem gibts Lampen, leider dauerts noch nen bisl, bis unsere Selbstbaulampe fertig ist, dann is die Dunkelheit nur ein Opfer der Lampe, nichts weiter 

kommt alle dahin, wir machen ne Party


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## conway (21. Januar 2010)

ich kann leider nich


----------



## JENSeits (21. Januar 2010)

wo seid ihr denn alle gewesen?  waren ja nur univega, janik und ich da ... war nen bisl frostig die Stimmung 

auf der Nordseite vom Parkplatz runter war Stellenweise schon das Wasser gefroren ... wurde zur Drift-Session ...


----------



## chucki_bo (22. Januar 2010)

@Jenseits :

Bist Du auf der Nordeite runtergefahren ?? 

Ich hab (vermutlich) dich gg. 1830h auf dem Feierabendweg stehend in der 2. (Nord-)Kurve unterhalb des Parkplatzes gesehen... Sah aber nach Kontrolle der V-Rad-Bremse aus (die brauchst Du bei den Bedingungen doch gar nicht )....


----------



## JENSeits (22. Januar 2010)

aso, hab ich dich da angeleuchtet? dachte schon .. wer guckt denn da so ?! 

mein bike war nur am zicken -.- schatz braucht pflege


----------



## chucki_bo (22. Januar 2010)

Naja, angeleuchtet nicht direkt ... das sah halt nach troubleshooting aus.

Wie sind denn die Waldwege aktuell?? Ich gucke im Dunkeln immer nur aus dem Auto in den Wald und das sieht irgendwie sehr besch... aus. Immernoch Schneepest, vermutlich mit darunterliegenden Eisplatten. 

Getaut hats da oben jedenfalls noch nicht genug und die nächsten Tage wirds das wohl auch nicht tun 

Also weiter warten .....


----------



## JENSeits (22. Januar 2010)

Da oben warens so geschätzte -5°C wenns unten -1° sind ... Laut Erzählungen ist da noch Eis unter dem Schnee, schelcht zufahren. Selber fahre ich wegen dem Risiko nicht rein ...
Troubleshooting past ganz gut  
Offtopic:   Wie pfelgst du dein Dämpfer eig? Meiner schmatzt total vor sich hin ... Hat jmd ne Bremsbelägschraube und Feder für die Oro K18?  die wollen 10 dafür haben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## poekelz (22. Januar 2010)

OT: Fox Dämpfer schmatzt nicht und verliert auch kein ÖL, sofern er heil ist. Noch Garantie aufs Rad, dann ab zum Händler! Keine G. mehr, dann ab zu Toxoholics (vorher anrufen, da z. Zt. längere Bearbeitungsdauer).
Grüsse
Frank


----------



## chucki_bo (23. Januar 2010)

Jupp - Wenn der Dämpfer schmatzt ist irgendwas nicht so ganz Tango...

Ist er undicht (viel Öl am Kolben??)) ?? Ich habe gerade Ende 2009 einen neuen RP23 -auf Kulanz - bekommen, weil meiner gesuppt hat.

Jedenfalls solltest Du zum Händler fahren und das anzeigen. Selber am Dämpfer rum zu schrauben ist nicht so angesagt, aldiweil FOX tatsächlich auf Kundenservice bedacht ist (meine Erfahrung!).

Ansonsten Pflege : Nach max jeder 2. Tour Kolben sauber machen und Deo dran (z.B. Brunox). Dann ist auch schon gut!

Ach - by the way : http://www.foxracingshox.com/fox_tech_center/manuals.htm - da gibts ne Menge Infos


----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2010)

jojo danke leute  werds dem Micha mal in Laden stellen bei Gelegenheit .. hab da ja nach der OP Zeit zur Bikefplege ...

Das mit Fox is nat. bekannt


----------



## Bullseye1 (24. Januar 2010)

Hi Leute, ich komme auch aus Bünde. Ich fahre zwar gerne lange Strecken bis nach Petershagen, wohl gemerkt mit meinem Cube Reaction. Ab und an auch schon mal zur Kahle Wart und zum Kaiser hoch. Dann wer kennt den Weg nicht links neben dem Kaiser den Weg lang. Leider ist meine Ziet sehr begrenzt durch meine Ausbildung. Mit der Kleidung ist es auch so ein mist. Es fehlt an Winterkleidung. Ich hoffe im Frühjahr fährt man wieder. 
Würde mich freuen Leute zu treffen die auch wie ich mal gerne weit fahren mit Mäßigem Tempo.

Freue mich auf Antwort.
Sven


----------



## conway (24. Januar 2010)

@ sven

Hi ich komme auch aus Bünde. Falls du irgendwann wieder Touren fahren solltest, bin ich sofort dabei, falls ich dann Zeit haben sollte. Denn durch meine Ausbildung habe ich auch nicht mehr so viel Zeit

LG Jan


----------



## chucki_bo (29. Januar 2010)

Gibt es irgendetwas Neues von den Winter-Wald-Bedingungen im Wiehengebirge? 
Ist jemand mal kürzlich unterwegs gewesen?? Schneepest ....


----------



## Sgt.Green (30. Januar 2010)

Hi,
ich werd gleich mal raus innen Schnee. 
Mal schauen wie die Streckenverhältnisse im Wald so sind 
Hat noch jemand lust ein Ründchen zu machen?

Mfg
Sgt.Green


----------



## Sgt.Green (30. Januar 2010)

So, 
hab mein Ründchen heut´ Nachmittag gemacht.
Schön war´s im Wald und es war fast nix los 

Fahrtechnisch war´s nicht ganz so schön. 
Bergauf war das Bike auf der Schulter.

Oben angekommen konnte man dann fahren, neben den Spuren im tieferen Schnee war der der Grip gut, allerdings hat der Schnee ganz schön gebremmst.

Bergab hat´s Spaß gemacht, Unebenheiten unterm Schnee geben einem bei zügiger Fahrt einen Kick, da man plötlich in ungeante Richtungen driftet. 

Hat jemand morgen Lust auf ein Ründchen im Schnee?
Ich wär dabei


Bei meiner Joggingrunde nach´m fahren ist mir aufer Straße ein Biker mit einem rotem Spezi begegnet.. War das jemand von euch?

Mfg
Sgt.Green


Hier noch ein paar Bilder


----------



## conway (19. Mai 2010)

Wehy, am Wochende soll es wieder richtig gutes Wetter geben, das heißt wiederum wieder ne richtig lang Tour mal wieder fahren, was ich leider in der letzten zeit nicht tun konnte
Wer ist denn noch so unterwegs vielleicht sieht man sich ja??


----------



## Sgt.Green (19. Mai 2010)

Ich werde sicherlich unterwegs sein, weis aber noch nicht genau wo es hingeht. 
Letzten Donnerstag war ich beim Kaiser, evtl. fahr ich die Strecke nochmal.
Mit dem neuen Bike sind die Trails auch noch spassiger

Mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## conway (20. Mai 2010)

Nicht schlecht, hab auch mal vor zum Kaiser zu fahren
mfg


----------



## Bullseye1 (20. Mai 2010)

Hi nur zum Kaiser oder auch mal rauf?


----------



## Sgt.Green (20. Mai 2010)

versteh nicht was du meinst


----------



## Bullseye1 (21. Mai 2010)

Sgt.Green schrieb:


> versteh nicht was du meinst


Auf meine Frage bezogen?
Ich meine damit, man kann ja auch nur bis zum Fuss des Berges fahren und sonst nix.


----------



## chucki_bo (21. Mai 2010)

Bullseye1 schrieb:


> Auf meine Frage bezogen?
> Ich meine damit, man kann ja auch nur bis zum Fuss des Berges fahren und sonst nix.



Ist es dann auch mountainbiken??  - aber da gabs mal einen - sagen wir wenig beachteten  - Thread "lebendige Flüsse Sternradfahrt" oder so ähnlich .... die fahren dann zum Fuß des Berges an der Weser lang


----------



## Bullseye1 (21. Mai 2010)

Fein so eine Sternfahrt. Ach ja, am Sonntag sei vorsichtig auf den Radwegen. Kinder, Hunde und alte Damen und Herren. Kannst ja mal darauf achten was in dem Schädel von denen ab geht.


----------



## Saschka88 (25. August 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

komme ebenfalls aus Bünde habe mir vor einer Woche mein erstes Cross Country Bike(Cube Acid) gekauft.

Falls demnächst jemand Lust hat zu fahren, wäre ich dabei.


Hab vorgestern in dem Wald **Edith durch Admin** ein paar Rampen gefunden und ein paar Strecken durchn Wald.

Haben wohl schon ein paar Biker paar Strecken gebastelt 

Da war auch dann schon mein erster Sturz, bei einem 5 Meter Sprung mit einer Landung in weiche Erde, wobei ich die kontrolle über das Vorderrad verloren habe und gestürzt bin 

grüße aus Bünde
Alex


----------



## Skytec (25. August 2010)

Heyho  unser Wald ^^
Leider wurde uns das bauen im größten teils des Waldes verboten.


----------



## Saschka88 (25. August 2010)

Wieso wurde euch das den verboten ?
Ist das Privatbesitz ?


Aber Kompliment an euch 
Hab mich gefreut als ich die Pisten entdeckt habe.

Bist du hier in der Umgebung öfters unterwegs???
Vielleicht ein paar Tips ?



(Wieso wurde der Ort aus meinem Beitrag entfernt?)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (25. August 2010)

Hallo Alex,

ich habe deinen Eintrag editiert, da wir nicht öffentlich über die Trails sprechen möchten, da hier viele Andere mitlesen.
Ich denke es ist Privatgrund, auf denen es Ihnen verboten wurde. Generell gilt: Bauen ist nicht erlaubt und man sollte es sein lassen. 
Wenn du Strecken suchst, dann treffe dich mit Bikern und die können dann entscheiden


----------



## chucki_bo (26. August 2010)

Saschka88 schrieb:


> Da war auch dann schon mein erster Sturz, bei einem 5 Meter Sprung mit einer Landung in weiche Erde, wobei ich die kontrolle über das Vorderrad verloren habe und gestürzt bin
> 
> grüße aus Bünde
> Alex



Kein Wunder. Mit dem Bock solltest Du sowas auch lassen...  
Dafür ist ein MA / Tour BK wohl nicht gemacht ... 80mm an der Front und ein steiler Lenkwinkel lassen nicht viele Fehler zu... 

Munter bleiben...


----------



## TuffGong (8. Februar 2011)

Tach die Herren!

Wollte Euch was Erfreuliches mitteilen. Der "Wilde Schmied" ist wieder hergestellt. Und zwar richtig geil. Ich war zwischen Weihnachten u. Sylvester 2010 (zu Fuß) da oben, und sie haben den Laden prima fertig gemacht. Es gibt großzügige offene Räume, sehr gemütlich, mit Kachelöfen.

Dazu noch leckeres Barre vom Faß u. lecker Bärwurz.

Tip: Bitte zieht Euch den Händetrockner aufer Herrentoilette rein


----------



## Sgt.Green (8. Februar 2011)

Das hört sich ja gut an 


> Tip: Bitte zieht Euch den Händetrockner aufer Herrentoilette rein


Ist das zufällig ein Dyson Airblade?


----------



## Berrrnd (8. Februar 2011)

wenn ihr zu dreckig zum rein gehen seid, einfach die getränke nach draußen bestellen.

soll auch gehen.


----------



## JENSeits (8. Februar 2011)

Werden die bestimmt machen, dem Umsatz zuliebe und auch für den Ruf.
Ich werde bei Gelegenheit auch mal vorbei schauen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TuffGong (8. Februar 2011)

Die sind nett da. Und irgendwann ist ja eh mal Frühling zum Draußensitzen.
@Sgt. Green: Ja, isn Dyson - die Leute ham sich scheckig gelacht


----------



## JENSeits (8. Februar 2011)

die Dinger rocken 
2007 war es glaube ich, da hingen in einem dänischen Einkaufshaus 5 Stück nebeneinander - war das ein Krach


----------



## Sgt.Green (8. Februar 2011)

> @Sgt. Green: Ja, isn Dyson - die Leute ham sich scheckig gelacht


 Aber funktionieren bestens im gegensatz zu sonem komischen Warmlufttrockner


----------



## poekelz (9. Februar 2011)

Sgt.Green schrieb:


> Aber funktionieren bestens im gegensatz zu sonem komischen Warmlufttrockner



Jau die Airblades hab ich im Herbst für die Firmenklos hier besorgt - 650km/h macht die Luft die aus den Düsen kommt - keine Chance für jeden noch so kleinen Wassertropfen!

@chucki - wenn der Wilde Schmied wieder auf hat müssen wir unbedingt mal wieder auf ein Käsebrot vorbei schauen  (Insider).


----------



## chucki_bo (9. Februar 2011)

Naja,

ihr könnt euch merken: Ich war dann da, wenn auf den Trails 3 cm hoch Erbrochenes liegt...
An die Käsebrotplatte beim Schmied hab ich nur die "besten" Erinnerungen :kotz:

Allerdings lag das an der Kombination laaaange Tour, vieeeeele Getränke und
8 Lagen Käse pro Scheibe Brot. Ach ja ... und an meinem Kuhmagen (wollte wohl unbedingt wiederkäuen).
Ist aber mind. 10 Jahre her, denke ich .... vielleicht länger.....

Mir wird schon wieder schlecht, wenn ich dran denke... Käsebrot nach/während der Tour :kotz: :kotz: :kotz:


----------



## Berrrnd (9. Februar 2011)

so ein käse.


----------



## JENSeits (9. Februar 2011)

@ chucky:   kopf hoch  weiste wenigstens woran es lag 

@ keis:


----------



## Surfjunk (9. Februar 2011)

poekelz schrieb:


> @chucki - wenn der Wilde Schmied wieder auf hat müssen wir unbedingt mal wieder auf ein Käsebrot vorbei schauen  (Insider).



 ach DAS Käsebrot!


----------



## SkyriderHF (10. August 2011)

Hallo Leute!
Ich suche Leute zum Mitfahren.
Bin Anfänger. Alter egal!
mfg Stefan


----------



## BariSardo (10. August 2011)

Hallo, fahre meist am WE von Herford Tierpark Richtung Hollenstein - würde mich über Gesellschaft freuen.  

Meld Dich mal wg. Treff

Dietmar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CJ-Super (11. August 2011)

Was willst du denn so fahren?


----------



## SkyriderHF (11. August 2011)

ich möchte nur normal mit dem Mtb fahren, kein Downhill.


----------



## kris. (11. August 2011)

definiere "normal"!

normal ist hier nämlich keiner...


----------



## Surfjunk (11. August 2011)

Dowhill in Herford sehe ich auch als Herausforderung.


----------



## slang (11. August 2011)

Surfjunk schrieb:


> Dowhill in Herford sehe ich auch als Herausforderung.



Gibts nicht mehr die "Mergelkuhle" im Stuckenberg?


----------



## Surfjunk (11. August 2011)

Häng dich mal an die CC-Schönheiten  rund um Sumse usw. dran.
Die fahren ganz normal MTB, ohne Downhill. 

Jungs seit mir nicht böse, ich könnt es mir nicht verkneifen.


----------



## SkyriderHF (11. August 2011)

Normal...gute Frage, da ich noch am Anfang meine Karriere  stehe und technisch auch noch nicht ganz so fit bin, fahre ich bestimmt nicht auf Wettbewerbsniveau. Mir geht´s darum Spaß zu haben und dabei alle "fahrbaren" Wege mit zu nehmen. Je nach Tempo vielleicht um die 2 Stunden.
Klickpedale habe ich (noch) nicht.


----------



## SkyriderHF (11. August 2011)

Surfjunk schrieb:


> Häng dich mal an die CC-Schönheiten  rund um Sumse usw. dran.
> Die fahren ganz normal MTB, ohne Downhill.
> 
> Jungs seit mir nicht böse, ich könnt es mir nicht verkneifen.




Auch wenn´s jetzt unheimlich blöd klingt, wo oder was ist Sumse???


----------



## Surfjunk (11. August 2011)

SkyriderHF schrieb:


> Auch wenn´s jetzt unheimlich blöd klingt, wo oder was ist Sumse???



Also was er ist weiß ich nicht. 
Ich denke auf jedenfall ein Mensch. 

Wo er ist frag ich mich auch gerade, normalerweise liest der hier immer schnell mit. 

Kommt noch, nur Geduld


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slang (11. August 2011)

Surfjunk schrieb:


> Also was er ist weiß ich nicht.
> Ich denke auf jedenfall ein Mensch.
> 
> :



Zweifel anmeld...


----------



## jurupa (12. August 2011)

Gibt es den in HF Freeride/Downhill Trails?


----------



## CJ-Super (12. August 2011)

Nicht wirklich, ist aber immer auch eine Definitionsfrage Es gibt ein paar Stellen, wo man wenigstens ein bischen fahren kann, aber normaler weise fahre ich gleich nach Bielefeld, da lohnt es sich wenigstens.


----------



## Surfjunk (12. August 2011)

Also das Weihen rund um Lübbecke bis mach Minden hat auch ein paar Interssante Trails.
Kann man aber alles nicht mit dem Deister bei Hannover vergleichen.
Da rollt es richtig ...


----------



## Mac_J (17. August 2011)

Moin Leute,

fahre seit ca. 3 Wochen Mtb und bin meist rund um Rödinghausen unterwegs. Hat nicht jemand mal Lust und Zeit mir ein paar Trails zu zeigen und vielleicht auch sogar ein paar Fahrtipps geben?
 Würde mich freuen.

Mfg
Sebastian


----------



## Lapierrefahrer (14. März 2012)

Grüße aus Bünde,
suche auch Mitbiker, die auch gerne etwas mehr drauf haben.
Tag oder auch Nachtfahrten, bis MAX 80km, Wald, Down.., alles gerne.
Meldet euch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jollyjumper85 (4. Mai 2012)

Hey...

wohne seit dem 01.05.2012 in Bünde und suche neue Biker.


----------



## Lapierrefahrer (4. Mai 2012)

Na endlich mal!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Würde gerne etwas mehr über dich erfahren befor wir uns treffen. 
Meinetwegen schon Morgen!!!!  Habe an diesem W.E. reichlich Zeit.
Hoffe, dass du auch gerne öffter fährst (auch Nachts).
Schau dir meine Bilder an. als Info über mich.
Besste Grüsse.


----------



## chucki_bo (4. Mai 2012)

Jollyjumper85 schrieb:


> Hey...
> 
> wohne seit dem 01.05.2012 in Bünde und suche neue Biker.



Moin,

um Bünde gibt's hier ne Menge Biker, die das Wiehengebirge als Heimatrevier haben..

Wir fahren bspw. meist sonntags gg. Mittag. 

Wenn Du ne definitive Frage zu Ausfahrten hast (der Teuto ist ja auch nicht
weit weg), postest Du am besten im Tourenverabrede-Thread. Da findet sich 
meist jmd. der als Guido im "Neuland" taugt. 

Later

chucki_bo


----------



## crossboss (5. Mai 2012)

Surfjunk schrieb:


> Häng dich mal an die CC-Schönheiten  rund um Sumse usw. dran.
> Die fahren ganz normal MTB, ohne Downhill.
> 
> Jungs seit mir nicht böse, ich könnt es mir nicht verkneifen.


----------



## Surfjunk (6. Mai 2012)

Boah, Jörg. 
Das ist aber ein Posting aus 2011 würde ich mal geschätzt sagen. 

Wobei das mit Sicherheit noch bestand hat


----------



## crossboss (6. Mai 2012)

Ich lese so langsam


----------



## CJ-Super (9. Mai 2012)

Ich finds gar nicht so schlimm den noch mal aus zu graben. Denn die meisten die nach so etwas suchen früher oder später sowie so hier landen

Ich mags auch nicht so, wenn ich was bei Google finde, und dann merke, das sich seit 3 Jahren nichts mehr getan hat...


----------



## crossboss (9. Mai 2012)

ich hatte gar nicht auf das Datum geschaut, ich hatte es plötzlich im Postfach liegen. Ist ja immer noch aktuell , was solls


----------



## IJanik (6. Januar 2013)

Hallo alle zusammen , ich komme auch auf Bünde und fahr auch ab und zu die normalen bekannten Strecken (Wiehengebirge,Teutoburger Wald , Doberg...) such noch eigendlich Strecken , bergab , gerne auch zum hochschieben  fahre DH und ein Dirt .. gerne auch Leute , die mir die Strecken zeigen könnten? 
Janik


----------



## IJanik (6. Januar 2013)

Hi
kann mir vllt doch noch jemand Strecken vorschlagen , die in  der Region von Bünde und Umgebung sind?  Downhill , Freeride und Dirt würden mich dabei besonders interessieren..

Janik


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CJ-Super (6. Januar 2013)

Hi Janik,

fahre zwar nur noch seltener in Herford, da ich unter der Woche immer in Paderborn bin, es gibt aber noch viele die regelmäßig gechillt in Herford/Bad Salzuflen/Bielefeld unterwegs sind. Alles in Richtung DH/FR. Wenn du interessiert bist, kann ich dir ja mal helfen die Kontaktdaten aus zu tauschen


----------



## IJanik (9. Januar 2013)

muss ich mal schauen , ob ich das irgendwie ausrichten könnte , dahin zu kommen und alles...ich bin erst 15 :/


----------



## CJ-Super (10. Januar 2013)

Vielleicht wenn´s wieder wärmer ist und die Tage auch länger sind, damit´s sich lohnt;-)


----------

